# Ironwood



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I haven't posted very many of my customs for quite some time due to some people getting snippy when one mine is nominated for SOTM, me being a vendor and all... But I'm going to go ahead and post this one anyway.... because the way the curl of the grain accentuates the lines of the frame is pretty cool to see.

So here it is, the Ironwood Scorpion... I just wish the 2D camera view could pick up the depth of the grain and brilliance of color that our eyes can see:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ya ! That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Well, I haven't posted very many of my customs for quite some time due to some people getting snippy when one mine is nominated for SOTM, me being a vendor and all... But I'm going to go ahead and post this one anyway.... because the way the curl of the grain accentuates the lines of the frame is pretty cool to see.
> 
> So here it is, the Ironwood Scorpion... I just wish the 2D camera view could pick up the depth of the grain and brilliance of color that our eyes can see:


 :yeahthat: . A sight to see. And it's a shame that we cannot see the refractions deep in the wood and the iridescence when you move it just so... A beautiful frame, thanks for sharing. M.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the shape of the scorpion. i can only imagine how it can improve ones marksmanship with the design.



Bill Hays said:


> Well, I haven't posted very many of my customs for quite some time due to some people getting snippy when one mine is nominated for SOTM, me being a vendor and all... But I'm going to go ahead and post this one anyway....


i hope this doesnt come off sounding insulting or in a smart arse tone, and i say this with all the respect in the world, but have you

ever just considered telling the mod who starts the nomination to just eliminate any of your slingshots that may get nominated ? as i said, i hope i wasnt out of line or disrespectful in my inquiry .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW Bill Now that is great looking! seriously utilize wood more often it needs your skills!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

fantastic looking slingshot , the wood really sets it off.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Man oh man, is that a thing of beauty. Out of curiosity Bill, how long does it take to hand make something like that? Nice work.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That grain is almost hypnotic. Very nice.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

That really is some pretty wood. I like it!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a real beauty Bill. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful grain + great design = AWESOME!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well Big Bill, I was wondering when you would nail an Ironwood slingshot! I absolutely love Desert Ironwood. Whatchathink about that grain Bud? It is awesome, smells like all get out when worked and takes a shine like glass without any sealer at all. Wonderful job on it Big guy!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful grain on that wood!!!!

Awesome design and excellent craftsmanship!!!

A masterpiece!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great slingshot Bill I love your scorpion model. I hope that bumps old BC-Slinger up on that coveted waiting list. I can not wait until it is my turn :drool:. Congratulations to whoever owns that beauty it is a special piece.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I am very glad to see your works, you are one of the pillars of this sport.

Thanks Master Bill :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.. look at that grain... :wub:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful grains. Thank you for sharing, Master Bill. I really enjoy viewing other people's creation.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

THAT WOOD


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Just amazing, so beautiful wood grain and color


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That's AWESOME Bill the wood looks stunning very nice work buddy


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

that is a very handsome piece!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hubba-hubba! Beautifully done, Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicely done Bill. It's always nice to see your work. That wood is gorgeous!


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

very nice,,.,,is that a solid piece of wood or a lamination?

In the same vein as, "When Chuck Norris does pushups, he doesn't push up, he pushes the world down",,,, "Bill Hays doesn't make Ironwood SS, he takes straight wood and bends them into shapes.",,,,lol


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bill that is one sweet shooter,sexy sexy,from the vaults of master bill hays,sometimes i wonder if you are spinning some kind of shooter voodoo to turn out these pieces of art


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Bill, I am always eager to see your work a designs. Imperial has a point. Please do whatever it takes to display your design and art. As you can see, many of us enjoy and are inspired by it. As for the vendor status I am a newby here and can not comment on any of those polices or any disagreements that I do not know the history of. My point is you are an innovator and an artist and as such should exhibit all you wish to share. I really enjoy shooting your Hatcock and it is a design that fits my shooting style. A design I have sought for decades. There is an infinite body of innovators and artist here and you certainly have a place among them.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

That is a great piece of ironwood. Nice job finishing it, and getting the final polish. I hate it when people work ironwood, and then buff it at too high of a speed, and "wrinkle" the surface. Great job with this one! :bowdown:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gals, I just thought this one was unique enough because of the natural curl of the wood and how it accentuates the shape, that it should be shown. There was a small knot that the grain curled to and by incorporating it in the base of the grip area all the lines made for an appealing look that I thought would be good to share.

In the past I've used the natural grain to accentuate other carvings I've done in a similar way... but this is the first time with a "boardcut" slingshot with wooden grips.

On this one the grain and internal glow when the sun shines on it was so nice, I went with internal pins instead of messing exterior mosaics or something.



TxTickPkr said:


> Bill, I am always eager to see your work a designs. Imperial has a point. Please do whatever it takes to display your design and art. As you can see, many of us enjoy and are inspired by it. As for the vendor status I am a newby here and can not comment on any of those polices or any disagreements that I do not know the history of. My point is you are an innovator and an artist and as such should exhibit all you wish to share. I really enjoy shooting your Hatcock and it is a design that fits my shooting style. A design I have sought for decades. There is an infinite body of innovators and artist here and you certainly have a place among them.


I'll think about it.

It is an honor to be nominated so it would be hard for me to simply tell them "no"... but whenever I make something like this one I'll consider it though.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dear Santa,

cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gotta love that chunk of wood ... just beautiful grain.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Great grain & incredible slingshot


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The work of a pro, I am not surprised at the quality of work displayed, it is expected ! any thing less would be a disappointment.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Bill,
That one is a stunner! Very nice work!


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, it looks like it's been carved from a piece of tigers eye stone =D Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lucky owner


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> So here it is, the Ironwood Scorpion... I just wish the 2D camera view could pick up the depth of the grain and brilliance of color that our eyes can see:


You Could Mail It To Me So I Could Tell Everyone How Amazing It Looks In Person! 

I Think You Should Always Be Willing To Compete Because It Specifically States That Vendors Are Allowed To Compete. If You Make Something That Is Good Enough To Win, Why Shouldn't It! Keep On Showing Us These Beauties!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a beautiful slingshot Bill, the grains and colors are magnificent.

Who cares if you are a vendor, being a vendor doesn't make it any easier to create such an art piece. If anything people should draw inspiration from your work and strive to achieve the same on a personal level. Not be jealous that they could not create such a piece and lose a slingshot of the month contest. That is my two cents, people can take it for what its worth.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------

